# Milano Red - 2 stage or 3 stage paint?



## Kev8002 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello guys im new to the forum and am looking for some advice on restoring my Milano Red Civic VTi. I've heard many different things about this paint - some say its 2 stage paint some say its 3 stage paint - depending which one it is determines what products i use to try and restore it as it is looking kind of pinkish! 

From reading alot of the posts on here and speaking to a few people, i can see that once this paint has oxidized it is quite difficult to restore to its former glory! 

I was wondering whether anyone can advise me of what stage the paint is (2 or 3) and what i should use/do to try and bring my Milano Pink car back to Milano Red 

I was thinking of starting with a mild abbrasive like Auto Glym SRP (esp after the great post i read by Dave KG comparing swirl removers by hand as it does have a few swirls on there too) and then something like Mag's #7?? BUT as the paint has turned quite pink i dont know whether to use something more abrasive???

Any help you guys can give would be great and much appreciated - Dave KG from what ive read on alot of posts you are quite the red paint expert so any advice you can offer would be very welcome!!! (no offence to anyone else - just from what ive read so far)

Thanks in advance and sorry for the essay 
Kev


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

You're best bet would be to try it with some SRP first and see how you get on. If it turns the applicator red - then you have paint transfer i.e. no clear coat. If that really doesn't do a good job then it may need a machine polish - are you familiar with using a machine?

If it did work then SRP followed by Megs 7 would be a good idea, but dont forget to top it off with a good wax or sealant. You may want to look at the Sealant route, and use one that has UV blocking properties to prolong this happening again :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Milano on the EP3's was definately clearcoated. I remember a post about 1 guys paint going pink and the clearcoat would have made it a nightmare to correct. I'm not 100% sure if earlier milano's were clearcoated though so best to follow the above advice and see if u get colour transfer to the polishing pad. AG SRP is a great place to start! Failing that some lime prime might work wonders!


----------



## Kev8002 (Jan 16, 2009)

Cheers lads

Ahaydock to answer your question - never used a machine before mate but I've seen a few guides on here about them - any tips you can give or any posts inparticular i should read?

MickCTR - ive heard is it clearcoated but i suppose there is only 1 way to find out!!!

Thanks again for your help lads! :thumb:

Kev


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Kev8002 said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> Ahaydock to answer your question - never used a machine before mate but I've seen a few guides on here about them - any tips you can give or any posts inparticular i should read?
> 
> ...


Well I'm thinking 2 things - either pay a Pro to do it for you then just focus on keeping it up or possibly look to buy a machine and do it yourself. For a newbie to machines then a DA like the Megs G220 would be a good place to start. Have a read of the DA Polishing Guide by DaveKG - a good guide to give you the feel of what to expect.

Where are you based? Maybe someone local could help out?

:thumb:


----------



## Kev8002 (Jan 16, 2009)

Cheers lad - im based in manchester


----------



## Kev8002 (Jan 16, 2009)

Forgot to add that im attempting to do it myself due to costs (got a 9 month old baby - v expensive!) Ideally i would prefer a pro to do it but as i dont really know anyone ill have to pay the full whack which i cant really afford!!
I was going to save up and send it to someone but the paint is just going to get worse while i wait!

Thanks again though :thumb:
Kev


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Kev, you'll be fine on your own with a DA on Honda paint matey! There are literally thousands of people on here that will help you out I'm sure some are closer than me but I'm just t'other side of the hills if you want some guidance!


----------



## Kev8002 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Mick - really appreciate that mate!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have seen a faded milano red Prelude, and it was clearcoated meaning the correction of the paint was nigh on impossible as if the underlying paint layer has gone yet is covered with a clearcoat to preven you reaching it! If this is the case then machine correction would likely be out of the question I'm afraid.

You'll know if its clearcoated - polish it with something like SRP or Meguiars ScratchX. Did you pull pigment? As in, did the pad go red? If not, its highly likley that there is a clearcoat there.

Red fades, amongst other reasons, because of "high engery" light (UV) damaging the paint - its a common failure on reds with no clearcoat, for example flame red from Vauxhall. UV is also what gives you a sun tan, and typically you wont get a sun tan if you sit in your greenhouse as the glass can absorb a lot of the UV before it gets to you. Clearcoats act in the same way to protect the paint underneath however some can still allow penetration and this can fade the underlying paint - causing damage that is, alas, impossible to sort by traditional machine polishing methods.

Hard to really say without seeing the car and trying products out and seeing what the state of play is... I'd recommend getting an experienced detailer local to you round for a look and see what they think close up, if you were nearer I'd have swung round as little problem solving exercises like this I absolutely relish. There's quite a few local to you mate who could help out I am sure, including Finer Details or OCD Detailing.


----------



## Kev8002 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dave - thanks very much for your help its much appreciated! :thumb:

If the paint is clearcoated does this mean i will not be able to restore it?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Kev8002 said:


> Dave - thanks very much for your help its much appreciated! :thumb:
> 
> If the paint is clearcoated does this mean i will not be able to restore it?


yes - you would be knackered. Clearcoat sits *on top* of the colour layer but it is the colour layer that fades. If the colour layer has faded then you'd need to polish it, but would be prevented by the clearcoat... It does happen sadly, with some yellow Seats IIRC.


----------

